# Bin Laden killed



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's on tv now, more to come


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

says he was killed last week by a bomb .. we have the body ! have a nice ride to hell buddy!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

watching that right now, about time , that guy has alot to answer for on the other side , motocross had it right have fun in hell.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

How much you want to be Obama takes credit for the effort that has been going on for years...... LMAO 
yeah they said he has been dead for about 9 days but they got the DNA tests back and the body is in US custody.

He will burn in hell and be tormented by demons for ever and ever..... makes you feel better huh!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Well it's about time they killed him. Unfortunately according to his religion, he wont burn in hell...rather...he'll be rewarded in heaven for the deeds committed on earth. Really makes ya question religion...ha


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd feel better if there weren't many more to take his place. No doubt this guy had to go but it's not as if the insurgents will just stop fighting now.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

such an enormous statement those three words....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

About darn time! Nice to know they found him in a $1mill home in Pakistan. They found him by his personal courier service, information given through detainees. The attack was led by CIA & included 6 Navy seals. They buried him this morning at sea - why don't we get the bodies over here for verification?? A lot about how this went down irriates me.


I didn't understand the award ceremony - why weren't the iraqi vets included? Why was it only korean war vets from hawaii given medals of honor?

I don't trust that president & it seems like everything he does has a subtle implication behind it. idk.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> About darn time! Nice to know they found him in a $1mill home in Pakistan. They found him by his personal courier service, information given through detainees. The attack was led by CIA & included 6 Navy seals. They buried him this morning at sea - why don't we get the bodies over here for verification?? A lot about how this went down irriates me.
> 
> I didn't understand the award ceremony - why weren't the iraqi vets included? Why was it only korean war vets from hawaii given medals of honor?
> 
> I don't trust that president & it seems like everything he does has a subtle implication behind it. idk.


I agree it sounds shady as hell. If he was in prison before I can see how a DNA panel would work, if not, how do we know it was Bin Laden? How do you do a face recognition after getting shot in the head by military type guns?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

supposedly it happened a week ago.. why are we just hearing about it? guessing they're trying to distract from other news


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

PhotoBlog - Web's bin Laden 'death photo' (just the photo) is fake


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

definitely chopped

nsfw: 
http://hondaswap.com/attachments/15365d1304355366-screen-shot-2011-05-02-1.23.49-pm.jpg


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I agree it sounds shady as hell. If he was in prison before I can see how a DNA panel would work, if not, how do we know it was Bin Laden? How do you do a face recognition after getting shot in the head by military type guns?


Exactly!? One news anchor broadcast they could tell it was him due to his ears? That the ears are as distinct as a thumb print??? Um Okay? How can they compare his ears to anything, do they have an ear print???

Sounds like a bs publicity stunt for the pres AGAIN... I don't buy any of it personally.

Not to mention, why would an award ceremony be held mid morning on a monday??? Shouldn't that be something special for all viewers to witness, like around evening time when most ppl are home watching the news? Most ppl are at work (if they're lucky these days)...



cEElint said:


> supposedly it happened a week ago.. why are we just hearing about it? guessing they're trying to distract from other news


Probably... Sigh...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Until I see the cadaver myself,I am skeptical. How many times have they thought they killed him now? 3?

And to have hid this well,for this long....I dunno. Seems fishy.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> Until I see the cadaver myself,I am skeptical. How many times have they thought they killed him now? 3?
> 
> And to have hid this well,for this long....I dunno. Seems fishy.


we won't see him, he was buried at sea this morning & according to the news, shot & killed last night. Due to islamic religion they have to be buried within 24hours, alledgedly... But who knows

Idk - I don't buy any of it personally. Wishful thinking i guess.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

IF they really have/had him he was alive and being interrogated.. making Al Queda believe he was dead


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Having a proper Burial for Bin Laden is like having one for Hitler... grrr I didn't know civil and humane laws exist when dealing with brutal mass murderers !


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This whole thing is shady the more I hear about it, Obama last night is trying to take credit for his death but yet they put the body in the sea? This all looks like a publicity stunt and watch he is going to pop up somewhere.... alive.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

until i see a pic of him w/ a bullet in his head i'm not believing anything


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

lol does seem fishy 
obama starts his new run 
ohh look " I" got bin laden! woot .... about the only thing that would boost his polls and still could be easily faked... i agree with you all


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Burial

The deceased is then taken to the cemetery for burial (al-dafin). While all members of the community attend the funeral prayers, only the men of the community accompany the body to the gravesite. It is preferred for a Muslim to be buried where he or she died, and not be transported to another location or country (which may cause delays or require embalming the body). If available, a cemetery (or section of one) set aside for Muslims is preferred. The deceased is laid in the grave (without a coffin if permitted by local law) on his or her right side, facing Mecca. At the gravesite, it is discouraged for people to erect tombstones, elaborate markers, or put flowers or other momentos. Rather, one should humbly remember Allah and His mercy, and pray for the deceased.

Mourning

Loved ones and relatives are to observe a 3-day mourning period. Mourning is observed in Islam by increased devotion, receiving visitors and condolences, and avoiding decorative clothing and jewelry. Widows observe an extended mourning period (iddah), 4 months and 10 days long, in accordance with the Qur'an 2:234. During this time, she is not to remarry, move from her home, or wear decorative clothing or jewelry.

When one dies, everything in this earthly life is left behind, and there are no more opportunities to perform acts of righteousness and faith. The Prophet Muhammad once said that there are three things, however, which may continue to benefit a person after death: charity given during life which continues to help others, knowledge from which people continue to benefit, and a righteous child who prays for him or her.

More Information

A complete discussion of death and burial rites in Islam is given in the Authentic, Step-by-Step, Illustrated Janazah Guide by brother Mohamed Siala, published by IANA. This guide discusses all aspects of a proper Islamic burial: what to do when a Muslim dies, details of how to wash and shroud the deceased, how to perform the funeral prayers and the burial. This guide also dispels many myths and cultural traditions that are not based in Islam.

May Allah have mercy upon us all. From Him we come, and to Him we all return.
Suggested Reading

* Medical Ethics in Islam
* Elder Care in Islam

From Other Guides

* Death & Dying

Related Articles

* Death and Funeral Rituals - Understanding Islam
* Natural Preparation - Green Living
* Mummies of Bronze Age Scotland: Are mummies more common than we think?
* Comparing Funeral, Burial and Cremation Options - Useful Resoruces for Comp...
* Death in Judaism

Huda

Huda
Islam Guide since 1998

* Sign up for My Newsletter

* Headlines
* Forum

Advertisement


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

burial at sea isnt even mentioned .. im on the fake bandwagon pretty hard now .
proper burial would have been near wer he died.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Fakes. It was so faked. I believe he has been dead for a while now.
Of the Gov. has him. There is no was he could have eluded people for what.....8 years? Just no way.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Did anyone find Waldo yet? If OBL is dead, what a mean game of hide and seek he played...and it only cost something like 1 trillion dollars in the end "Lucy, you got alot of splainin' to do" LOL


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Saddam did it


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Did anyone find Waldo yet? If OBL is dead, what a mean game of hide and seek he played...and it only cost something like 1 trillion dollars in the end "Lucy, you got alot of splainin' to do" LOL


LoL - i bet he kicked butt on playground games as a kid... He was a hide & go peek mastermind 

It cracks me up they keep calling these guys masterminds?? Are we as americans really that dumb that terrorists like these are to be credited with the term mastermind???

All it is is a game of backstab while smiling at the enemies face. Did you ever notice, all the pictures of Usama Bin Laden - he's always smiling?

It's not these big guys I'm so worried about, I'm nervous about the lone wolves, the ppl that look up to Usama Bin Laden & the possibility Pakistan had his back the entire time.

I think Usama Bin Laden was just a puppet on strings & the real problem has yet to surface, a country (pakistan - if not more allied behind our back) had to have had Bin Laden's back being it took so long to find him. Le Sigh...

I heard just recently China & Pakistan are working on becoming allies, that scares the shiza out of me.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I think that taking down OBL helps but I also believe that he was only one of the snakes on Medusa's head, with many more at the ready in the name of religion. It also wouldn't surprise me one iota if OBL had at least one video of himself "alive and well" to show his supporters in the event of his demise. On a funny note, all I thought about all day was Leslie Nielsen taking down the world's most hated leaders in one of the Naked Guns movies LOL!!!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

motocross308 said:


> lol does seem fishy
> obama starts his new run
> ohh look " I" got bin laden! woot .... about the only thing that would boost his polls and still could be easily faked... i agree with you all


A "poll boosting stunt" 19 months prior to the election? :hammer:


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> A "poll boosting stunt" 19 months prior to the election? :hammer:


hard to get people to spend money on a candidate so far it the hole


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> LoL - i bet he kicked butt on playground games as a kid... He was a hide & go peek mastermind
> 
> It cracks me up they keep calling these guys masterminds?? Are we as americans really that dumb that terrorists like these are to be credited with the term mastermind???
> 
> ...


Don't know you know? Crazy people always smile. 

As for this thread... I heard on the news last night that he was killed last night.... so confused on who got the info that said 9 days and where it came from? And burial at sea... that is really weird.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

come on guys don't you know how_ important _misinformation is on the airwaves when the whole world is watching? y'all haven't watched enough cop tv.


----------

